# School blah, ideas for a thesis wanted!



## slayer (Sep 24, 2002)

*School blah*

hey i have to do this author project for school. we have to read 3 books by the same author and write a 5-7 page term paper about it. hmmmm, wonder what author and books i chose. anyway i need a thesis statement and was wondering if anyone had any good ideas. thank you


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 24, 2002)

i hope youre not asking what books to read. Since you probably arent i choose not to trouble myself with thinking of a thesis until im a few years older.


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 24, 2002)

Well what exactly are you writing about, the books or the author? Until I know I really can't help you much, sorry.


----------



## slayer (Sep 24, 2002)

its about the books


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 24, 2002)

alright well now we have to get really specific, I'm not sure how well these will work for you but here's a few ideas.

1. Write about why The Lord of the Rings is considered a Classic book and the influence it might have had on other writers(if u need help about the influence it had just ask, I can think of all kinds of stuff)

2. Choose one of the characters in the story and explain their personality, their role in the story, and why they were a hero in the story.

If those don't work I'm sorry, I'll try to think of some others and post them later on.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 24, 2002)

The perfect thesis statement for a paper about the books ---> Contrary to popular belief, Gollum was the hero of the Lord of the Rings trilogy. The Yay is optional.  You would then proceed to prove it. Very easy.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 24, 2002)

now theres an idea. Thatd give you an a. Write about how gollum was the hero. Im sure more than a few people here could help you out


----------



## Rangerdave (Sep 24, 2002)

What level of writing is involved. I assume you are a High School junior or senior. 

Give your teacher something she/he's never seen before. 

Maybe something like, *Jungian Archtypes in Tolkien's The Lord of the Rings.* 

That should get you some points. Of course you will have to read up on Jung.

RD


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 25, 2002)

*The Impact of Scandinavian Mythology on the Silmarillion and the Lord of the Rings*.
And mention Finland as the main country, or else..! 
Welcome to the forum. I'm in High School myself at the moment, but we've only done one big essay in English class (and it was about a Graham Green short story, so no JRRT yet).


----------



## Goldberry (Sep 25, 2002)

The Classic Epic Quest & The Lord of the Rings


----------



## Hirila (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey, I don't want to spoil all this: but shouldn't he make his homework himself?


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 25, 2002)

Oh your no fun, if we do it this way he'll be done in about half an hour,and only 5-7 pages, I could go on forever about LOTR. Anyway RD you talked about something I know for once, I'm so proud of myself, we just did Jung in English, so I guess it pays to be in an honors English class, you get to learn all kinds of useless information that could, as my English teacher said about Jung, prove helpful at the most random and unexpected times.


----------



## Hirila (Sep 26, 2002)

I won't stop you. Just go on. But what if you in helping him prevent his coming to a fascinating new idea and becoming genius and known all over the world for his Tolkien-Studies? Hey! You never know what future has in prospect for you.  

btw: I always thought I had understood Jung and Freud until it came to explain parts of them in a test. Then I knew I had completely failed to understand only a tiny bit of what both said. I still have nightmares because of that. Does this have any meaning?


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 26, 2002)

Maybe your failing is some kind of symbol, remember how Jung said that symbols are everywhere, its called "The Universal Subconscious", so just try to figure out what your failing means.


----------



## Rangerdave (Oct 1, 2002)

Here's a few good term paper ideas taken from _The Mouth of Sauron_ website



> Possible Subjects for Lord of the Rings Term Papers
> 1. Brothers in the Lord of the Rings. Many of the characters in Tolkien's work have brothers, or sometimes sisters, who demonstrate different aspects of their families' beliefs. You could write a paper contrasting the many family relationships, such as the way Frodo is helped by his brother Sam, the way Denethor and his brother Boromir conspire, and the way Feanor is assisted by his brother Feenamint. Contrast this to the sharp differences seen in other Tolkien families, such as Beruthiel and her sister Galadriel, Melkor and his brother Morgoth, and Gandalf and his half-brother Saruman.
> 
> 2. True Royalty. One recurring theme of Lord of the Rings is the theme of good royalty defeating tainted royalty. Just as Faramir defeats his evil cousins to reclaim the Throne of Gondor, Aragorn restores the Kingdom of Arnor with his marriage to Eowyn. Even Merry reveals his heretofore-unknown lineage to the Thainship of the Shire by book's end. Remembering that Tolkien wrote this book even as Queen Elizabeth was taking the throne of England when King Edward VIII abdicated and married a commoner, write a paper showing the influence of Tolkien's aristocracy beliefs on his work.
> ...



If you havn't been to the _Mouth of Sauron_, it can be quite amusing. Check it out here 


RD


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 1, 2002)

Geez, you had me going there RD! I was about to rant on about the son of a turnip who came up with that crap!


----------



## Pale King (Oct 3, 2002)

Slayer - I dont want to be a spanner inthe works but LOTR is actually one book which was published in three parts for cost reasons. Its not really three books. Will your english teacher expect you to read another two stories for your project? You dont want to find that out whaen its too late.


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 3, 2002)

umm it doesn't really matter anyway, cause in that case he could just read The Silmarillion and The Hobbit with LotR


----------

